# Show puppy due late December.



## mashlee08

I am so excited about my up coming puppy I thought I would share, 

Dam: Aust CH Chevys' Lucinda (imp Norway)
















Sire: 
Dutch Ch. Groovy van de Schagerwaard (Frozen Semen - Imp Nld)









Sorry pictures aren't the best quality, Groovy is from very old lines and there is not many good pictures of him around today. His last litter was 12 years ago so I am extremely privileged to be able to own and show something from him. 

Lucinda is a golden retriever in Belgian clothing and consistently produces quality puppies that are a testament to the breed. 

I am extremely happy and excited to have a dog from these fantastic lines. 

I will update when puppy arrives


----------



## Niraya

Yay congratulations!


----------



## sclevenger

Beautiful dogs. Can't wait to see your pup. Congrats!


----------



## Abbylynn

Wow! They are beautiful .... I especially like the Dam! Gorgeous! I can hardly wait to see your new bundle of fur!


----------



## mashlee08

Ah I have more pictures of dad


----------



## Abbylynn

mashlee08 said:


> Ah I have more pictures of dad


Dad is gorgeous too! I can just imagine how excited you must be feeling!  Congratulations!


----------



## mashlee08

Yep, I jumped up and down today when I got the news she was pregnant. Lucky no one was home to see!


----------



## juliemule

Awesome!! Nothing like a Belgian puppy!! So excited for you!


----------



## elrohwen

So exciting! I can't wait to see pics. 

Are you getting a girl? Boy? Whichever seems most promising?


----------



## mashlee08

elrohwen said:


> So exciting! I can't wait to see pics.
> 
> Are you getting a girl? Boy? Whichever seems most promising?


I'm getting a little boy  ooooh need help picking names plz!!! We are thinking something powerful and strong and different because he will be a very big Belgian by breed standard and it is a very special litter. So far we have Riot, or Cheif, but I am not really fussed on either of them! But hubby loves them, he is gonna be the hardest to convince lol.


----------



## elrohwen

Are there any common Belgian boy names you like? I tend to like human names for my pets, but I know not everybody does.

I tried to find a good Welsh name for my pup, but the only one I liked was already taken by DH's cousin's son (who is just a year old), so I figured it would probably be weird to use it on my puppy. lol


----------



## mashlee08

elrohwen said:


> Are there any common Belgian boy names you like? I tend to like human names for my pets, but I know now everybody does.
> 
> I tried to find a good Welsh name for my pup, but the only one I liked was already taken by DH's cousin's son (who is just a year old), so I figured it would probably be weird to use it on my puppy. lol


I hadn't thought of belgian names! Good idea! I will start looking them up. Other then that I am stuck. Everything I like hubby doesn't, its a vicious circle lol.


----------



## annadee

Those are such beautiful dogs! Congratulations on getting your new puppy! You better post TONS of pics!


----------



## juliemule

I can never pick names! One of the pups from my last litter is named Vlad, thought that was neat. (Then again one was named Tater lol)


----------



## DJEtzel

Awesome! Can't wait to see pics. 

I always have a terrible time coming up with names... now we have a theme going so it will be a lot easier.  Everything's military-esque, and our next dog will probably be "Gunny" XD


----------



## PatriciafromCO

congratulations,, parents are awesome !!!


----------



## mashlee08

DJEtzel said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to see pics.
> 
> I always have a terrible time coming up with names... now we have a theme going so it will be a lot easier.  Everything's military-esque, and our next dog will probably be "Gunny" XD


OOOoohhh, military type sounds good, basically Hubby wants to call him Chief because he wants the pedigree name to be Teanibelge Call Me Master Chief. (It is a C litter) and Master Chief is the main character in the Halo video games lol.

And I want it to be Riot so the name can be Teanibelge Causes a Riot. Because basically, he will cause a riot, because there it nothing to match the bloodlines here in australia.

Yep, getting way to ahead of myself thinking I can pick pedigree names lol, although we did for our last belgian, and I am really good friends with the breeder/s.



juliemule said:


> I can never pick names! One of the pups from my last litter is named Vlad, thought that was neat. (Then again one was named Tater lol)


Lol, Tater, LOLOL. I find it hard to picture a noble Mal being called Tater XD


----------



## elrohwen

Good thing names related to Master Chief weren't an option for Watson or DH would've been all over it. Lol


----------



## mashlee08

elrohwen said:


> Good thing names related to Master Chief weren't an option for Watson or DH would've been all over it. Lol



Oh I know, I have a while to convince OH so I might be okay!


----------



## DJEtzel

I know a yorkie named Cheif after master Cheif.


----------



## mashlee08

DJEtzel said:


> I know a yorkie named Cheif after master Cheif.


Haha!! Wait til I tell hubby that!


----------



## juliemule

Oh I like riot! Echos dads name is Ruin.


----------



## DJEtzel

I like the name riot a lot, too. If we hadn't thought of keeping a military theme going with Recon, he was gonna be Riot.


----------



## zhaor

hmm, how about Beans for Teanibelge Can of Beans


----------



## elrohwen

How do you pronounce the kennel name? I'm just curious because I keep saying it different ways and can't figure out which is right.


----------



## mashlee08

elrohwen said:


> How do you pronounce the kennel name? I'm just curious because I keep saying it different ways and can't figure out which is right.


Ah I got the spelling wrong anyway lol silly me. It's Teangibelge and to the best if my knowledge I think it is pronounced Tee-ar-nee belge. Don't quote me on that though lol.


----------



## mashlee08

Got some crappy news today  

Mumma dog only has one puppy in there. So, the odds are against me that it is gonna be a red boy, that is show quality. (I was to get pick of the litter, so IF it is a show quality boy, I still get him, because the breeder doesn't mind the only dog from the litter coming to me because she knows he is going to be shown and stay entire + compete in other sports) 

On the other hand, the co breeder ( who is also my great friend and mentor) who rung to give me the news said she has a breeding bitch from Europe that is nearing the end of optimal breeding age, and she cannot breed at her house any longer because her hubby is terminally ill.

So she asked if I would like to whelp the litter (with plenty of her help and lots of learning done before hand of course). The sire would be another dog from Europe, but a Multi Ch with titles in IPO. So lots to think about there. 

Hmmmmm.


----------



## elrohwen

Wow, that's really tough news (I went through something similar with the first bitch having a small litter and the second not getting pregnant) so I know how you feel. On the other hand, having the opportunity to whelp a litter and then keep one of the pups would be phenomenal. Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

am sorry for your news. May of been the health of the frozen doners sperm so that is something to consider if you are planing to build a foundation on.  I personally don't like one litter pups call it superstition maybe as if just doesn't feel right for reasoning. Having the support to whelp out your first dam is a rewarding experience watching them grow from the start.. Hugs and best wishes to you.


----------



## mashlee08

PatriciafromCO said:


> am sorry for your news. May of been the health of the frozen doners sperm so that is something to consider if you are planing to build a foundation on.  I personally don't like one litter pups call it superstition maybe as if just doesn't feel right for reasoning. Having the support to whelp out your first dam is a rewarding experience watching them grow from the start.. Hugs and best wishes to you.


I definitely understand the singleton theory, even I am not too sure on it. We are not sure if it would have effected the bitch at all, but we thought stress may have been a factor because three days after the AI the owner had a heart attack and was recovering for a while in hospital. It is all a complicated mess really lol. 

Just need to keep remembering good things take time..


----------



## mashlee08

Oh well just had the news that the latest scan showed no puppies at all. Disappointing but there is always next time!


----------



## DJEtzel

mashlee08 said:


> Oh well just had the news that the latest scan showed no puppies at all. Disappointing but there is always next time!


I'm sorry! So disappointing.


----------



## Abbylynn

Awwwwe ... I'm sorry.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

am sorry for the news (hugs)


----------



## lucidity

Sorry to hear  For what it's worth, I think singleton litters are perfectly capable of producing a show pup--just like any other litter. But I think it's a GREAT idea to assist with the whelping with that other breeder. You'd learn so much!


----------



## mashlee08

Thanks for the support all  I am really thinking of just biting the bullet and importing one from Europe myself. 




lucidity said:


> Sorry to hear  For what it's worth, I think singleton litters are perfectly capable of producing a show pup--just like any other litter. But I think it's a GREAT idea to assist with the whelping with that other breeder. You'd learn so much!


Oh I agree, just wasn't sure temperament wise how its affected. The Dam of the litter has produced multiple show quality puppies from one litter so I was optimistic to say the least. She was due yesterday so I guess that's that.
Very random, but can someone answer a noob question for me.( I don't deal with female dogs often lol) She comes into season every 6 months, and the AI was done november, because she didn't have the pups will her next season be 6 months from november or 6 months from when the whelping was due?


----------



## lucidity

She will come into season 6 months after her last season, not after the litter was due  My dog cycles every 7.5 months though, so each dog is different.

If you could import one yourself, I'd say do it! European breeders are MUCH better about not having a zillion things in the contract and rules and co ownership and stuff like that. Only problem is that the shipping would really cost you. Lol.


----------



## mashlee08

lucidity said:


> She will come into season 6 months after her last season, not after the litter was due  My dog cycles every 7.5 months though, so each dog is different.
> 
> If you could import one yourself, I'd say do it! European breeders are MUCH better about not having a zillion things in the contract and rules and co ownership and stuff like that. Only problem is that the shipping would really cost you. Lol.


I was thinking that too, I just wasn't sure since she was showing puppies half way through still. Makes the wait a little less bearable. Now I am left the choice of if I want a pup from her next litter because they might not use the same dad. R.E. PE. MultiCh. AMIGO of the Home Port would be the sire if they don't use Groovys semen again, I think it depends on what the repro vet says. Guess I will find out soon enough!

Yeah it would cost me a bomb that's for sure, but if I want a good foundation for breeding myself then it is pretty much unavoidable anyway as I couldn't picture myself using much that's available here. Hubby gave the green light when I mentioned it, just a very big thing to do! All of my mentors dogs are imported, as well as her semen, so least I have someone to ask about it!


----------



## lucidity

Would you be getting a dog or bitch? Do you know how much a pup costs for your breed from Europe? You'd probably have to pay $1200 for the shipping, and $1000 for the quarantine, so it all depends on whether or not you think it's worth it! I would probably go with a stud dog, because dogs are much easier to show (always in condition, won't lose coat, won't be in season etc. etc.), and you could recoup some of the money you spend on stud fees (if he is of good quality and the other breeders would like to use him). It's also sooo much easier to import a nice male than a nice female! 

Good luck, though! Buying a foundation dog is tough. I have been waiting for almost a year now!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

I must of been active in the gsd's at a very dark dark time in the breed. Made me caution single pups from unproven B's , AI's especially frozen... it's not that the surviving single pup couldn't be a champion, But what ever affected the litter dna structure from the start you truly saw it passed on in the following generations of B's until they completely died out because they never made it to the age to be forced bred for another generation. Nature has it's way of culling out. Don't like B's with off heat cycles, Don't like B's who can't take in a natural breeding. It was a real dark dark time for the breed, just watching the despiration in people to get a litter out of a CH B through force, ignoring all the previous failures and then justifying c-sections, crazy heat cycles, B's don't know they in labor to have the pups on their own, can't sustain a litter full term. Dark Dark times that no one would talk about building their foundation on.. Honestly got out of showing as I felt there was nothing trustworthy to breed to. Interesting how Nature ran it's course on it's own in a 4 year time span, and those new individual generations off springs started to die before reaching breeding age to end the madness of faulty future generations. If it an't normal, it's not natural, don't breed it.

I know you said your B had been proven .. I would consider the integrity of the frozen sperm to be at fault for the loss of the litter. Sending good thoughts for finding the right pup..


----------



## PatriciafromCO

I must of been active in the gsd's at a very dark dark time in the breed. Made me caution single pups from unproven B's , AI's especially frozen... it's not that the surviving single pup couldn't be a champion, But what ever affected the litter dna structure from the start you truly saw it passed on in the following generations of B's until they completely died out because they never made it to the age to be forced bred for another generation. Nature has it's way of culling out. Don't like B's with off heat cycles, Don't like B's who can't take in a natural breeding. It was a real dark dark time for the breed, just watching the despiration in people to get a litter out of a CH B through force, ignoring all the previous failures and then justifying c-sections, crazy heat cycles, B's don't know they in labor to have the pups on their own, can't sustain a litter full term. Dark Dark times that no one would talk about building their foundation on.. Honestly got out of showing as I felt there was nothing trustworthy to breed to. Interesting how Nature ran it's course on it's own in a 4 year time span, and those new individual generations off springs started to die before reaching breeding age to end the madness of faulty future generations. If it an't normal, it's not natural, don't breed it.

I know you said your B had been proven .. I would consider the integrity of the frozen sperm to be at fault for the loss of the litter. Sending good thoughts for finding the right pup..


----------



## mashlee08

Well this is where I thought stress would have played a roll in it, as 3 days after the AI the breeder collapsed from a stroke and the dogs were without their owner for a couple weeks. Not sure if its a factor at all but could have been, they are getting a repro vet to look at the sperm this time around before they decide to use it. As it is very old. And if it isn't quality they wont use it, they will use Amigos instead, the Dam had 11 puppies to his sperm, 3 of them nearly Australian conformation champions from the one litter.
I really understand what you mean about the dark times, it is the same here for Belgians, bitches and bickerings at shows to the point where they all look like children and no one trusts anyone etc, it is very divided, and its hard because each group needs the other for development of the breed. 
It really is depressing but there has to be light at the end of the tunnel somewhere!


----------



## mashlee08

Updating this, waiting on conformation of pregnancy from different lines, but hopefully will have a little puppy soon!


----------



## Niraya

mashlee08 said:


> Updating this, waiting on conformation of pregnancy from different lines, but hopefully will have a little puppy soon!


:3 Yay! Hopefully congratulations


----------



## elrohwen

mashlee08 said:


> Updating this, waiting on conformation of pregnancy from different lines, but hopefully will have a little puppy soon!


Yay! I hope it works out this time! I can't wait for pictures - since my conformation handling classes I'm obsessed with terv puppies. So cute.


----------



## mashlee08

Pregnancy confirmed, due 10th June  squeeeeee!


----------



## Niraya

Congratulations! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## elrohwen

Yay! So exciting!


----------



## MrsBoats

Keeping fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

yay !!!! sending good thoughts !!!!


----------



## mashlee08

Thanks all, fingers crossed it happens for me this time. 
It will be about 6th time lucky I think. We all know how much it sucks waiting for puppies >_<


----------

